# Tote Along Tanks



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok people who takes one of those blue tanks along with them? What size and type do you have? I need to buy one for a week without sewer hookups. Ideas please.

John


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

John,
I used to have one when we had the pop-up. I think it was a ten gallon. Like a dope, I traded it with the camper when I bought the Outback. I now realize it would come in useful for emptying the grey tank when there are no sewer hookups. The black tank will easily go a week without filling up, but the grey won't. I suppose I will get one someday.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have a Tote Along and is 22 gallons
Used it twin one weekend just have to watch the cap
Mine popped off once about 8 feet from the dump station just a little mess
Don


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I borrowed the 22 gallon a couple of times. Takes two trips to empty a full gray tank. I do not think I would go any bigger, two heavy to handle when full. I would not use it for black but I may end up getting one for gray. They seem very expensive for a big plastic tub







If anyone finds a good price please share.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I can't decide on which size or type if I go bigger than 20 I think weight could be an issue. The four wheel version looks good but they are costly. I would only need and use it for the grey.How are the two wheel ones to tow and lift up and how much of a mess do they make?

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I filled mine about 3/4 full and had no problem with the Tote Along
They have a attachment that come with it. The attachment hooks onto the handle.
Then you can use your TV to pull it.
Don


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

We had bought a 25 gallon Barker 4-Wheeler Tote-Along Portable Holding Tank when we had the pop up. When we had sold the pop up we kept the tank. It fits perfectly in the front bin under the stainless table in the outback. If you have the tray in the front storage bin, you may be out of luck. I don't think it will fit. It works great and if I dump right when the sensors register full I can pretty much get a full dump. I also like the way the 4 wheeler tows. Just drop the handle on your hitch ball, and take the ride to the dump station. I was going to get the one with only 2 wheels but that is a lot of weight to put on the front of that tank when it is on your hitch. Plus I read some pretty bad reviews about them. It seems that they crack and break very easily.

Chris


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great topic

I was thinking alone the same lines. What size to get and where to store while travelling. I was thinking between the spare tire and TT. But how do you prevent the tote from scratching the TT? and will they fit? I too found them very expensive for what you get. Maybe you can mod your custom tank









Thor


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I have the "blue tote". I think it's 5 gal. I like it because I can fill it and easily carry it to a toilet to dump.

Walter


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a 10 gallon on wheels, figured if I needed to dump in an emergency I could take 4 trips to empty the grey water tank. It was small enough to store on the bumper of the Outback, bungeed down to the bumper and to the spare tire. When I sold the Outback I gave it to Jim... I really didn't need it anymore and never used it with the Outback but it was a nice insurance policy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have Steve's and it goes with us on every trip. I've only used it once, but it was sure nice to have.

I think I'll use it more on our next trip as were off for 8 days. Don't think I can talk the DW into saving water that long.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I have the two wheel 22 gallon and it is fine. However, were I to have to do it again, I'd get the tapered one. Sorry, I don't know the name or where to get it, I've only seen em. It's a more low profile, tapered tank. That way it can accomodate easier if you don't have enough difference in your tanks and the blue tank for gravity to work.







that make sense? 
They can be very heavy when full, as the other posters said.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have the 10 gallon because it was much cheaper to buy and it stores very easy on the bumper. I have used it a few times at the places without hook-ups and only used it for gray, usually just fill it up in the morning and good for the day.

Ten gallon is perfect size for me. Small, lighter weight, easy to store.

Kevin


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Funny this topic came up. We have the 22 gallon and we are taking it on our trip this weekend. 3 nights with no sewer hook up and 4 girls, I do not want to run the risk of being too full.







I like it because it hooks right to hitch to tow to dump station. We'll see how it works. BTW John from Warwick RI- they sell them at Arlington RV. Do not have to pay for shipping!!!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

If we don't have full hookups I always take our 22gal tote. It has a hitch that you use to tow it with your TV. The only gripe I have is that it really sits as high than the Outbacks sewer pipe making it a pain sometimes to use.

If you do alot of camping without full hookups then I think its very usefull.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Bought the 22 gallon one today at Camper World down the road from us... I tell you everytime I walk in there I leave broke... anyway .. 88.00 out the door using my Members card... funny though .. the next smaller size up and down from it are both 117.00 something...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I just left Arlington Big surprise Camping World is still cheaper even with the shipping. As soon as DW gets off the phone I'm calling I like the sale prices.

Thanks for the input.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Damn you all..... I may have to make a trip to camping world tomorrow.....









The list never stops...


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Sometimes I'm glad the nearest Camping World is 2.5 hours away!









Walter


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't worry Walter they have a good website


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Don't worry Walter they have a good website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...but I HATE paying equal to or more in shipping then the actual item. Wanted the awning de-flappers, but the shipping was $8 on a $12 items. Yikes!!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Y-guy you are a mind reader. I went right from the Forum to Camping World and ordered the DC charging cable for my Honda 2000. The mear mention of Camping World here triggered a uncontrolable response in yours truly!









Oh well









Walter


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

bought a 16 gallon one with the 4 wheels. very easy to move around the camp sight







. it's significantly smaller (more narrow and a little shorter) thaqn the next size up in the 4 wheel version. I empty my grey tank each day. if you use alot of shower or sink water, you will have to make more than 1 trip







, but for us, it drains most if not all of the grey tank in 1 trip sunny . we went with the smaller size as it is easier to maneuver around and smaller to tote along in the back of my truck. just my 2 sense (sp?







).

scott


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Oregon camper, I picked up the deflappers at our Walmart Supercenter. Yours might have em. I was surprised to find em there myself.
I'm not sure about your dealer, but mine has his own supply catalog. The shower door thats in cworld, they let me have for the same price, delivered no shipping charges to me and ate some tax for me. Also I got a 10% discount cause I bought the rv from them. saweet deal. Just a thought.
Good dealers are hard to beat.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I've got the 30 gallon 2 wheel model and it works great. My son and I went halvies on it so cost was not that great. I can transport it in my 5er with no problem, but son has to put it in bed of his truck with his Jayco TT.
It can just about empty one of the 35 gallon grey tanks on my 5er, couple of runs and we are good for another 3 days or so. I have not noticed a weight problem with it, tips up pretty easy for dumping.
Bob


----------

